# 2010 Pass Time slotcar event



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok this race will be a guessing type game. With a bit of skill and luck someone will win a prize. 


The race will be run on 5-31-10

I will be running a total of TEN times down the track. Each car will get only one chance but will do a prerace burnout.

The cars will be featured in a video so you can see them and hear the "battery powered burnout"

The maximum dragstrip time is 20 seconds for a single car.(thats a product of the timing system) The cars can suffer catastrofic failures such as desloting and just plain failing to finish. A fire cannot be ruled out. lol

If a tire falls off or a car loses anything while going down the track it will be a DNF. There will be two combination rounds. If a combination round has one DNF it will be the total time of the one car that makes it.

Points will be awarded to the first second and third place guessers.

3 points for first
2 points for second 
1 point for third 

A perfect score potential of 30 points is possible.

ONLY ONE PERSON WILL WIN. I will figure out a gift prize.

No editing your post if you do your DQ'd
Only one guessing post per person and it MUST contain all ten times. THATS ONE PER PERSON NOT PER DAY
You must be a registered member before the time of this post. (No signing up ten of your best friends)

Please make your guesses look like the following (but with better guesses)

1) 3.440 seconds
2)5.882 seconds
3)21.288 seconds (combo round)
4)9.999 seconds
5)DNF
6)2.222 seconds
7)8.888 seconds
8)6.666 seconds
9)1.028 seconds
10)20.000 seconds


I hope this is a bit more clear than mud and alot more fun. Video to come soon. Wait until the video shows up before you start guessing. Some of you know the prizes I gave out for the last race and were quite happy. 

Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ok this is cool. I started getting into Pass Time a few months ago. Looking forward to the video...


----------



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

Me too can't wait...


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Another quality event from a stand up guy. Thanks Dave. Look forward to seeing the video


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Gee, it seems to me I've heard this idea from someone else on this board. Sounded like a good idea then and now.
hojoe


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmmm lets see if the link works.

[ame=http://s329.photobucket.com/albums/l367/CTSVOWNER/2010%20slot%20car%20Pass%20time/?action=view&current=2010PassTimeslotcarrace5-20-2010.flv]







[/ame]

Any questions?


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

hojoe said:


> Gee, it seems to me I've heard this idea from someone else on this board. Sounded like a good idea then and now.
> hojoe


Yes that person encouraged me to go foreward with it


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Yes, Goose & I talked about this last week. We decided he should do the first race. He's East Coast, I'm Midwest, now we need someone from mountain time & the pacific coast. I was hoping to get a lot interest in this kind of racing. So we could do it once a month and no one would be out of a lot of money or time. Basically all you need is a pc of straight track, some sort of timing system, power supply or wallwart & 12 cars. No need for a camera unless you want to. I would also like to see a bunch of you guys over seas participate. You can add any twist to it you want. All I ask is I get to do the second race & we ALL have FUN with it. 
So please try & get your fellow slot car friends involved in this. 
Thanks,
Fordcowboy


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy: In the spirit of the real game " Pass time" I will ask a question actually two that seem vital to the game. 1. How many volts? and 2. what length is the race course? 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

The track is Max Track 

The voltage we will be running at is 18v 

The track length is 21 feet.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

2010 slot car PASS TIME Race 
1) 3.120
2) 6.470
3) 3.750
4) 11.840
5) 2.960
6) 5.640
7) 3.480
8) 12.570
9) 4.720
10) 4.520
All the above times are based on my own judgement and in no way should be used as a guide line for anyone else because they are WRONG!!!!!!LOL. Let the Races Begin


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Well it looks like someone will win the prize. Thanks SuperCoupe for starting


----------



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

1)2.90
2)3.23
3)2.20
4)5.00
5)1.88
6)2.26
7)1.83
8)7.35
9)3.40
10)2.00

ill be off the most but its fun anyway albie


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy My guess is
1.1.36
2.3.75
3.1.1
4.3.6
5.1.8
6.1.4
7.4.5
8.6.5
9.1.75
10.1.5
Good Luck to all Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*I wanna play too!!!*

Okay. These are purely guesses, as I have no clue what your average T jet/LL/TYCO/Bauer/TO chassis can do timewise in a straight line @18V. 

1. 3.05
2. 2.45
3. 2.48
4. 5.83
5. 2.74
6. 3.40
7. 2.75
8. 6.77
9. 3.91
10. 3.03

Thanks for the fun goose! I can understand your going into a slump with the wet basement. You have a bunch of cool stuff down there, and a ton of stuff to relocate every time it gets wet. I hope that's it for excessive wet stuff for a long time!! :thumbsup: Good luck everyone!!


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

1. 2.324
2. 3.157
3. 1.100
4. 5.512
5. 0.971
6. 2.358
7. 0.467
8. Dnf
9. 2.66
10. 1.951


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

1. 1.895
2. 3.321
3. 1.414
4. 5.123
5. 1.565
6. 3.332
7. 0.966
8. 13.211
9. 2.898
10. 2.355

--rick


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

clydeomite said:


> Howdy My guess is
> 1.1.36
> 2.3.75
> 3.1.1
> ...


Hey Clyde what happened to race #8 Make a new post just to add race #8 

I've cleaned off the track dusted it down and will be running the cars tonight. If you have not guessed yet nows the time/

Dave


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's my guess. Looking forward to the event.

1) 2.517
2) 3.729
3) 2.007
4) 4.484
5) 1.986
6) 3.065
7) 2.332
8) 9.975
9) 3.223
10) 2.559

hojoe


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Car 1 Tyco 11.89
Car 2 Bauer 18.32
Car 3 Lifelike 9.42
Car 4 Combination 17.32
Car 5 Super G plus 8.2
Car 6 T-jet Stock 17.52
Cqr 7 Gumps Runner 10. 89
Car 8 Combination 18.52
Car 9 Scholl Bus 15.12
Car 10 Tuff Ones 14.32

It all depends on the pick up's contact on the rails.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

The race had been run. I found out that at a relatively low 18 volts the cars with alot of magnetic downforce actually ran slower than I had thought.


Now to do the math


Dave


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's the times

1) 1.437 Tyco Buick
2) 3.791 Bauer Alpha Romeo
3) 1.061 LifeLike Mustang
1.822 JL Willys Thunderjet
2.152 JL 4 gear ultra VW bus
4) 3.974 Combo round total
5) 1.522 AFX Matador Super G+
6) 4.239 Aurora Thunderjet Ford Pickup
7) 1.547 Gumps Runners Vega
7.057 Aurora Thunderjet powered MEV Caddy with Boat trailer
3.172 Aurora Thunderjet powered Rolls Royce with camper trailer
8) 10.229 Combination round total
9) 2.297 JL 4 gear ultra Skool bus
10) 2.122 Aurora Tuff Ones Cougar

Now I need to talk to the other judge.

Dave


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

The results are in.

In order of posting

Super Coupe 3 points
Albie 9 points
Clyde 16 points
Slot car man 3 points
70 SS 8 points
Park RNDL 13 Points
hojoe 8 points
Sj Racer 0 Points


So our winner is Clyde with 16 points

Congratulations and I'll be in touch with you this weekend for your prize.


Dave


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for Hosting another fun event Dave: I also would like to salute my fellow contesatants for a well fought contest. I really didn't know what to expect as far as times are concerned. I guessed what I believed would be suitable times on the cars I am familiar with . Some of the cars I have never seen in person or on a track and had no idea what time they would turn. The combo rounds were extra hard as well. Thanks again I look forward to the next " Paas Time Event" whoever or where ever it is held.
Thankx Again Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And I was sooooo close!!! :lol: Congrats clyde, and thanks Dave!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah, that was a fun contest. the front straight on my layout is almost 14 feet, so i took similar cars to the ones Goose ran and ran them myself for a ballpark number, but i mean REALLY ballpark-- the only timing equipment i used was "one one thousand, two one thousand, three one thousand..."

--rick


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats clydeomite.:thumbsup:I do much better with the real show,but I won't let this stop me from another round of sad guessing. Thanks Dave for the fun. Keep the trigger squeezed and the shiney side up.:wave:


----------

